# Fishing tip 1108. Flyin' Hooks Aren't only for Butterfly Jigs.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Some fish, notably jumpers and headshakers like Tarpon throw the plug about 4 out of five times. They often get away before I have time to take the rod out of the holder.

With their hooks removed and rigged "Butterfly style" most lures hold Tarpon just fine. Here are a couple of my favorite lures rigged so they hold fish. Hooks are Eagle Claw Alaskan size 9/0. These are super sharp Teflon coated hooks. Leader is 300# mono. It takes 5 sleeves per rig.

The lures shown are Tomic Lures made in British Columbia. I've used them in various sizes for lots of SW fish. Trolled on a downrigger, they are Grouper Candy if the Kingfish will leave them alone.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea, I just rerigged some of my poppers for tuna and amberjack in a similar fashion. I hate treble hooks! I hope to test them soon, but if they work on vertical jigs, they should work on topwaters as well. I'll post a pic of mine to share ideas.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a recent one, I think it will work.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've tried various ways to rig hooks on topwaters and have trouble keeping them balanced so they swim rite. I'll try that out, good tip.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*For Bigrick. Re: Balancing top waters.*

I often add a swivel or sap swivel of about the same weight as the hook I removed. This keeps the balance right.


----------

